# Converting feet & inches to meters & centimeters in C++



## supergreene (May 16, 2001)

Me = Beginner. I'm trying to convert feet and inches to meters and centimeters in C++. I also need to convert back to feet and inches. This is for school and I've just about burned out trying to figure this out. I need to keep both units of measurement separate because output has to read: 

" " meters, " " centimeters
or
" "feet, " "inches

Anybody have a suggestion?

-Mike


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Post what you have done on it so far.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just set up variables for each item...meters, and feet. Feet = inches/12. Do the same thing with centimeters and milimeters.


----------



## supergreene (May 16, 2001)

I don't really have anything yet. I can do the basic conversions but I don't know how to seperate the integer and the decimal portion. For example:

int feet, inches;
double centimeters, meters;

feet = 5
inches = 6 

centimeters = ((feet * 12) + inches) * 2.54
meters = centimeters / 100

Result: 5ft 6in = 1.6764m
Problem: It should read, 5ft 6in = 1m 67.64cm

How can I convert "1.6764" to "1", ".6764". I thought I would be able to use the % operator but it is not allowed with a variable of type double.

-Mike


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

You can use the "modf" function to separate
decimal numbers:

```
#include &ltiostream.h>
// Some compilers may require "math.h" to be included.
int main()
{
  double number = 1.6764;
  double part1, part2;

  part2 = modf(number, &part1);

  cout <<  part1 << " and " << part2;
  return 0;
}
```
Cheers, Mac


----------



## supergreene (May 16, 2001)

That solved my problem. Thank you.

-Mike


----------

